# Merkwürdiges Problem



## medusa (4. Sep 2004)

hallo erst mal an alle hier

also ich habe folgendes problem ich habe auf meiner htm seite ein javascript eingefügt das beim laden der seite ein 2 fenster mit öffnet


```
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
window.open("http://www.myfetisch.com/fenster.htm","width=300,height=200");
//-->
</script>
```

das hat prima geklappt dann habe ich auf dieser seite noch ein bild eingefügt seit dem öffnet das zweite fenster nicht mehr 
darauf habe ich das bild wieder entfernt und der htmlcode war wie vorher aber es öffnet sich trotzdem nicht mehr stattdessen wird jetzt im quellcode folgender error angezeigt der vorher nicht da war .

```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function SymError()
{
  return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;

function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;

//-->
</script>

<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
window.open("http://www.myfetisch.com/fenster.htm", "", "width=300,height=200");
//-->
</script>
```

ich habe schon alles versucht bin aber mit meinem latein am ende kann mir hier bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Anubis (4. Sep 2004)

Ich kann dein Prob zwar nicht lösen, aber das gehöhrt ins Java-Script-Forum (Ganz unten)
Java ist *NICHT* Java-Script


----------



## medusa (4. Sep 2004)

ja das mag sein aber hier ist die abteilung anfänger zu denen ich ja nun mal leider gehöre.

es hat sich nun herausgestellt das das window bei anderen usern die die seite aufrufen funktioniert ich benutze java sun wo liegt da das problem das wenn ich etwas an einer seite ändere in der ein javascript eingebunden ist ich selbst immer einen error bekomme so kann man ja nichts selbst testen


----------



## DesertFox (4. Sep 2004)

ja aber wenn man bei anfngerfragen nach oben geht auf der startseite, dann kommt man nach der java faq zu dem überthema, welches für die nachfolgenden bereiche gilt, unter anderem die Anfängerfragen, und dieses heißt Java-Forum! D.H., das dort alles über Java und NICHT über Java-Script rein kommt! Das ist der Bereich, der alleinig Java zugeteilt ist :meld: !


----------

